# how do i post pics



## mememouse (Sep 19, 2010)

how do i pots pics coz i have been trying to copy and past but it has not ben working thank you all who say something xxx


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I want to know also. So far all I've been able to figure out is how to upload the photo as an attachment. I don't see any other file upload option directly in the post.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

I made a guide a while ago so its a bit old but im sure it will still work ok.

look at this topic viewtopic.php?f=18&t=12


----------

